# Secondary unit to leave on site



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

springfieldil.craigslist.org/hvo/d/international-street-sweeper/6488916078.html

Posted this on the CL thread but figured I'd probably get more feedback here. I have an industrial site that is tearing up my primary machine and prefer a cheap alternative. Even if I have to use other machine for detail work I'm ok with that. I just want to preserve the primary machine and put the majority of high wear work on an old cheap machine.
Are there any pros or cons to look for on these machines? Are component parts still availavle?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> springfieldil.craigslist.org/hvo/d/international-street-sweeper/6488916078.html
> 
> Posted this on the CL thread but figured I'd probably get more feedback here. I have an industrial site that is tearing up my primary machine and prefer a cheap alternative. Even if I have to use other machine for detail work I'm ok with that. I just want to preserve the primary machine and put the majority of high wear work on an old cheap machine.
> Are there any pros or cons to look for on these machines? Are component parts still availavle?


They got after market parts for the S 1700. I get parts rather easy for my 1954's. Don't know about the sweeper unit.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

FredG said:


> They got after market parts for the S 1700. I get parts rather easy for my 1954's. Don't know about the sweeper unit.


I have a 1954 as well and it's a good truck! I'm thinking it's rebadged sweeper and don't know a whole lot about it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i have a hood for that!...lol


----------

